

Core Memory: Photographs of Vintage Computers - dkasper
http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1670168_1461055,00.html

======
jasongullickson
That's it, I need to track down a Neiman Marcus Kitchen Computer (or
reasonable facsimile thereof).

 _"...she can program it to balance the family checkbook. 84A 10,600.00
complete with two week programming course..."_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_316>

